# let's stop drinking!



## animalmachine (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm quitting drinking for the month of August.  I will be posting any results.  Any fellow binge drinkers want to join me?

My journal


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 1, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## animalmachine (Aug 1, 2005)

Come on Nick!  You can do it!  Fall down 8 times... get up 9!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 1, 2005)

I'll do it, but I already quit drinking in May -


----------



## animalmachine (Aug 1, 2005)

sweet!  How is that working out for you?


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 1, 2005)

animalmachine said:
			
		

> Come on Nick!  You can do it!  Fall down 8 times... get up 9!



I think I've fallen down a few more times than 8  and mainly gotten up afterwards-not always!

One question, why you bothering? Just looked at your photos, you're as lean as hell and got the muscle too......  You must have some increadable metabolism or something..........  

I've tried too often to stop completely , and started up again , in many cases even worse than before.  One extreme seems to breed another..........

Oh hell ,I'll think about it for a day or two---


----------



## animalmachine (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm bothering because my life is in a downward spiral and if I don't change soon, I won't look like this for very long. Also, I'm curious to see what results I can achieve - there's always room for improvement.

I have had the same problem with stopping.  I tried it a couple months ago, and within a few weeks I was worse than ever.  Looking back - my life would have been amazing if I had been able to quit when I tried last.  I lost some really good opportunities and have found myself at the lowest point of my life.  I'm not going to let that happen again.


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 1, 2005)

I think things would probably improve a fair bit for me if I stopped completely. But I'm in a society , and situation where people like to have drink, it's part of socializing (and I'm not talking binge drinking....).  I'd like to stop though........;

HELL!


----------



## animalmachine (Aug 1, 2005)

Trust me, I know - my entire social life revolves around alcohol.  That's what makes it so difficult.  I tried the just having "one or two" but it never lasts.  People are always buying rounds of shots and beers are just handed to me before I finish my last one.  I just need to take a break for awhile.  I was able to go without drinking for a couple months last year - and got in the best shape of my life.  The only way I was able to still hang out with my friends was to stop drinking completly.  If you give in to a couple - it's hard to say no to more.


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey, I'm not an alcoholic....alcoholics go to meetings


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 1, 2005)

animalmachine said:
			
		

> sweet! How is that working out for you?


Feel ten years younger -


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 1, 2005)

5 weeks for me...


----------



## MyK (Aug 1, 2005)

everyone forward there booze to me!! I will take care that no one drinks it!


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 1, 2005)

animalmachine said:
			
		

> Come on Nick!  You can do it!  Fall down 8 times... get up 9!




OK Animalmachine I've slept on it.  I'll stop for the rest of the month. It's going to be bloody blue murder.   ...........


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 1, 2005)

I wish I could go a month. I give you props. I bet you'll gain mass or lose fat what every you what. Either way you will see sucess no matter which way you go.


----------



## animalmachine (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok Nick!  This is a huge challenge, but I know we can both do it.  One day at a time.  No Alcohol until Sept 1.  Let's see what happens.


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 2, 2005)

animalmachine said:
			
		

> Ok Nick!  This is a huge challenge, but I know we can both do it.  One day at a time.  No Alcohol until Sept 1.  Let's see what happens.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 2, 2005)

The first three weeks are always hard for me...

It's only a matter of changing your social habits - 

Instead of tipping a few at night, go for a walk, or bike ride, or something


----------



## animalmachine (Aug 2, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> The first three weeks are always hard for me...



always?  how many times have you done this?

thanks for the advice!


----------



## sli (Aug 2, 2005)

wow... first time back to the boards in a while. I'm doing the same thing. Good luck to you tooo!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 2, 2005)

animalmachine said:
			
		

> always? how many times have you done this?


Before any race, or fitness competition...

And during the summer I usually drink less...

Or in the case of this summer...  Major surgery -


----------



## PTYP (Aug 2, 2005)

I dont mean to play devil's advocate here, but something to think about... let's say you hit your goal, what happens on Sept. 1? You guys going to go out and binge all night as a celebration? That would kind of defeat the purpose dont you think?

Im all for anyone who makes a conscious effort to change their lives for the better, so dont stop at Sept 1.


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 2, 2005)

Even if one were to go out on the 1st of Sept. and binge-- and I'm NOT advocating doing that, one has at least given one's system a break for one month from alcohol. Better than a poke in the eye........     The best thing would be to re-start in Sept . and drink moderately -for ever after..........while watching the pigs flying in the sky........


----------



## musclepump (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm working construction this summer... no way I'm going to stop drinking this month :\


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 2, 2005)

animalmachine said:
			
		

> I'm quitting drinking for the month of August.  I will be posting any results.  Any fellow binge drinkers want to join me?




Ummm No.


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 2, 2005)

It's 9:10pm  I've drunk nothing today and won't do so now......... Hell there's 28 days to go!


----------



## PTYP (Aug 2, 2005)

August has 31 days, so its 29 to go. Good Luck!


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 2, 2005)

#"*¤'é@à!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 2, 2005)

i quit drinking coffee n alcohol coffee a month ago alcohol maybe 2 months or about that. the coffee was harder. i feel better have more energy. hey at least this won't be as hard as the how long can u go without masturbating thread.


----------



## PTYP (Aug 2, 2005)

Nick, its nothing, dont sweat it. Both you and animal can do it no problem.

Hell, I got it... both of you should eat so fricking much for this month that the thought of alcohol would make you want to puke. Youll probably get some awesome gains and quit drinking at the same time. Its a win win situation.


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 2, 2005)

Only drink two cups of coffee a day.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 2, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=40681&highlight=long


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 2, 2005)

I was at a Wedding on the Weekend (open Bar)  Mmmm.

Started off with some Beer, Then Some Red wine with Dinner, Then some Rye and Ginger.  And topped that off  with some shots.

Good times


----------



## animalmachine (Aug 2, 2005)

It was just a regular night this weekend at the bars.

Started off with many beers, then irish car bombs, then jager bombs, then some fruity shots - surfers on acid?, more shots of jager, hornitos, more beer (getting a little fuzzy at this point) - somehow ended up at a friends house playing beer pong and then back at my apt killing a bottle of wine with some chick i would have never gone out with sober

yes, Good Times


----------



## animalmachine (Aug 2, 2005)

PTYP said:
			
		

> I dont mean to play devil's advocate here, but something to think about... let's say you hit your goal, what happens on Sept. 1? You guys going to go out and binge all night as a celebration? That would kind of defeat the purpose dont you think?
> 
> Im all for anyone who makes a conscious effort to change their lives for the better, so dont stop at Sept 1.



That's a very good point. Hopefully I will impove myself and my life enough in these next few weeks that I won't have the need to go out every night and get hammered.  Come Sept 1, if I feel like drinking I will, but I really needed to take a break and re-evaluate what's really important. (still trying to figure out exactly what that is)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 2, 2005)

If you sober up... You will probably not be interested in bar skanks anymore! - 

RG...  Stop Masturbating!!!!!!?????? -


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 2, 2005)

it was a seinfeld joke...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> it was a seinfeld joke...


Wheewew!...  

You had me worried there - 

Not as if I would have entertained the idea anyway -


----------



## GFR (Aug 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hey at least this won't be as hard as the how long can u go without masturbating thread.





I'm out


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 2, 2005)

lol, aren't we all.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 2, 2005)

Get this...

My girlfriend asked me why I do that, when I'm not with her!?

I just stared at her...  I couldn't come up with an answer -


----------



## bmoser24 (Aug 3, 2005)

I quit drinking a year ago...BEST thing I ever did!!! Never would of thunk it~


----------



## lpz213 (Aug 3, 2005)

i cut my alcohol drinking to just saturday, ill drink at least 7 bud lights and im done.


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 3, 2005)

OK...... It's 9:15pm here I've finished my 2nd day without alcohol. The first few days are always easy (even the 1st  week) , it's after that , the screaming heebie jeebies start........


----------



## GSXR750 (Aug 3, 2005)

Good luck to the both of you.


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 4, 2005)

10:14pm  here . Another day without alcohol


----------



## animalmachine (Aug 4, 2005)

still on track here as well - longest I've gone in a very long time.


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

I fell off the wagon last night  
but am back on today!


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 5, 2005)

9:53pm here and it's the fourth day,without alcohol  tommorrow the 5th day? That remains to be seen........


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 5, 2005)

you can do it.


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 5, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> you can do it.


----------



## PTYP (Aug 5, 2005)

Nothing to it. Keep posting to keep you motivated, because you know you are going to catch hell when you dont .


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 5, 2005)

I must say it's helped a lot , putting it onto this board.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 5, 2005)

Another day!???? - 

for those who are dry -


----------



## animalmachine (Aug 5, 2005)

still on track - tonight will be a challenge


----------



## joesmooth20 (Aug 5, 2005)

been 6days now, was about 15 before the one slip up.


----------



## animalmachine (Aug 5, 2005)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> been 6days now, was about 15 before the one slip up.



good work!  how long are you trying for?


----------



## animalmachine (Aug 6, 2005)

6 days now


----------



## Vieope (Aug 6, 2005)

_Is drinking alcohol bad? _


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 6, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Is drinking alcohol bad? _



Too much of it is bad..........


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 6, 2005)

On day 5 I had a little 'slip up'.   1 beer and 2 glasses of wine.


----------



## antelope07 (Aug 7, 2005)

Hey sorry to come late to the discussion but I wanted to point out the carb value of alcahol is really high.  Its no mystery why you would burn fat if you didn't drink.  I see alcahol as part of my diet not a past time.  If I go meet some people and need to be dieting, I have to turn down those free ones as hard as it really is.  There is always another time, and if I am that worried about it, I dont go out, ever try not seeing certain people for a while and noticing they would be wherever they are if you show up or not>?  
The bike ride or roller blade idea sounds good.  I try to have people to be around or since I live by the ocean go surfing if i need alternative to socialization in bars.
I see alcahol as any other part of a diet.  Do oyu eat alot of cookies? probably not.  Drinking some beers is the same.

Ant


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 7, 2005)

I  eat hardly any cake or biscuits/cookies/chocolate whatever. Eat quite a lot of raw vegetables......     I've got to crack this 'alcohol problem'.............That's one of the 'missing links', in my diet.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 7, 2005)

Weekend!?!?


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 7, 2005)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> On day 5 I had a little 'slip up'.   1 beer and 2 glasses of wine.




Oh well managed all of Sunday, without alcohol, 24 days left, and there had better be no more slip-ups............


----------



## animalmachine (Aug 8, 2005)

Still good!  One week down - 3 to go.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 8, 2005)

It can only get easier...

Don't drive by the club district -


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 8, 2005)

It often doesn't get easier.......


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 8, 2005)

Nothing to drink today(Monday) .............that would make it day 7 had I not had a drop on Saturday night.


----------



## PTYP (Aug 9, 2005)

You have to start back from 1 Nick


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 9, 2005)

No! I won't!


----------



## PTYP (Aug 9, 2005)

Sure, be stubborn about it, thats cool w/ me


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## PTYP (Aug 9, 2005)

Glad we got that settled.


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm hard pressed not to get a bottle of beer this very second


----------



## PTYP (Aug 9, 2005)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> Oh well managed all of Sunday, without alcohol, 24 days left, and there had better be no more slip-ups............




You can do this!!


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 9, 2005)

rrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Lewandow99 (Aug 9, 2005)

*Come Sept.*

Better do it in August, cause Sept. is the start of football season...which tends to turn into drinking season for me!


----------



## TexasGirl (Aug 9, 2005)

I agree - best to get it out of the way before college and NFL start.


----------



## SANDIEGOROB (Aug 9, 2005)

Lewandow99 said:
			
		

> Better do it in August, cause Sept. is the start of football season...which tends to turn into drinking season for me!


You just ruined for me     I was set for september sobriety, wife's idea, not mine.  Guess I'll have to stick with the dry weekdays.


----------



## animalmachine (Aug 9, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> It can only get easier...
> 
> Don't drive by the club district -



Hard not to do because I live in the middle of it - got almost 30 bars within crawling distance   

Nick!  How are you holding up?  

No way I could do this during football season - hopefully have it all under control and back to "just a couple" by then.  

9 days down - 22 to go!


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 9, 2005)

Ok  I fucked up again last night.  3 glasses of wine and  a pint of beer. Nick is not holding up. Nick has the will power of a newt. Nick is a prat.  

You've got 30 bars within crawling distance. I've got  around 100 bottles of wine within almost arms reach dating back to 1994............

I  won't drink tonight, and maybe not  for the rest of the month. But I've basically blown my side of the bargain by these 2 'relapses'.   

Animalmachine you have got willpower and guts.


----------



## PTYP (Aug 10, 2005)

Damn Nick, you just cost me $20.  I so thought you would do it.


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 10, 2005)

$20?


----------



## PTYP (Aug 10, 2005)

American currency, I made a bet for $20 that you could last.


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 10, 2005)

You made a bet?      Risky business betting on me, I could have warned you if you'd asked...........


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 10, 2005)

Oh well, drank nothing today.  Despite two screw ups, this is far better than I've ever managed before...........(Since 1986 to be exact)


----------



## animalmachine (Aug 18, 2005)

18 days    exactly 2 weeks left


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 18, 2005)

Give me my last chance...........


----------



## the_leprechaun (Aug 19, 2005)

*a lil late*

I`m gona jump in on this one!!! im a little late.....
but 6 days gone going to try for a month or longer....
then that ol liver of mine is in for some punishment!!   lol
the weekend is the big test now!!! (im preparing the straight-jacket!!!) lol


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 19, 2005)

You guys all suck...

I'm thinking of having some cocktails by the pool in Vegas
(what happens... stays?)


----------



## animalmachine (Aug 22, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You guys all suck...
> 
> I'm thinking of having some cocktails by the pool in Vegas
> (what happens... stays?)


'
Well, Monkey Man - I think I beat you to it.  On Friday my friend calls me up and says let's go to Vegas to see a buddy of ours who just had a baby (well his girlfriend anyway) - turns out 6 of our old fraternity brothers were also in Vegas that weekend.  Met up with our friends at 2am and they are all hammered - when they find out I'm not drinking, it was like telling a group of little kids that there is no Santa.  I lasted about hour until I finally gave in... drank all weekend, didn't sleep and ate pretty much anything I could get my hands on...(food  ).   

Anyway, I'm back on the wagon.  Using the "what happens... stays" line as an excuse.  This weekend will be yet another challenge as the same friends in Vegas are going to be here.  Maybe I need to leave town again -- but someplace a little tamer.


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 22, 2005)

:d


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

I started a six week diet today that will be followed by an 8 week steroid cycle so I'm on the wagon with you all for the next 18 weeks.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 23, 2005)

animalmachine said:
			
		

> '
> Well, Monkey Man - I think I beat you to it. On Friday my friend calls me up and says let's go to Vegas to see a buddy of ours who just had a baby (well his girlfriend anyway) - turns out 6 of our old fraternity brothers were also in Vegas that weekend. Met up with our friends at 2am and they are all hammered - when they find out I'm not drinking, it was like telling a group of little kids that there is no Santa. I lasted about hour until I finally gave in... drank all weekend, didn't sleep and ate pretty much anything I could get my hands on...(food  ).
> 
> Anyway, I'm back on the wagon. Using the "what happens... stays" line as an excuse. This weekend will be yet another challenge as the same friends in Vegas are going to be here. Maybe I need to leave town again -- but someplace a little tamer.


I am still dry since mid-may, I haven't made up my mind about Vegas...
I am scared, because I can't really just have a few pops there
they throw alcohol at you every second! -


----------



## swede3333 (Aug 23, 2005)

Might be the fact because I'm 21, but I feel that my nights of drinking aid in my diet     I am a lightweight, and all I really need is about a 6 pack - of light beer is really only 400 or so calories... and I feel like I must burn at least 1000 calories on those nights with all the wrestling, running around, and just being a drunken mess....


----------

